# ##### WRUW Citizen - March 2022 #####



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

JW0125-00E


----------



## Mark Q (11 mo ago)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Citizen titanium









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## AdrianS (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## sky21 (Feb 28, 2016)

Titanium DLC + MRK JY8025-59E


----------



## helderberg (Mar 4, 2007)

Fifth day with my new Promaster. Very happy with it.
Frank.


----------



## ParkinNJ (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Mark Q Welcome to the forum That's a great looking Skyhawk, it also has a treatment on the bracelet that I don't think I've seen on any other watch


----------



## AdrianS (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## sky21 (Feb 28, 2016)

PMP56-2932


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

JW0137-51E


----------



## Mark Q (11 mo ago)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Still loving this Titanium Grand Complication BZ0016-50E


----------



## Fedev (Feb 22, 2021)

NY0004-09E for two weeks straight. Love this watch!


----------



## nuhobby (May 22, 2020)

Friday, quitting-time at work, my Birthday, Iron Man watch... it's good!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Cosmotron


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

lume shot by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

BN2031-85E


----------



## FT-QL (12 mo ago)

NY2300 🥽


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

wrist shot by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## 00110010000010011001 (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

ZM-73 said:


> Cosmotron
> View attachment 16477642


Beautiful vintage!!!!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Rocket1991 said:


> Beautiful vintage!!!!


Thank you 🙏


----------



## Mark Q (11 mo ago)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT0200-05E Chandler today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Citizen Promaster GMT*

*


  




*


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## AdrianS (Nov 21, 2021)

A bit of cheating today 😄


----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)

Now on ti.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

AT8166-59E


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

lumed by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## ParkinNJ (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Barbababa (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

ParkinNJ said:


> View attachment 16489524


Beautiful watch with very distinctive style. Though i think without power reserve complication it would of been more balanced design. Glad to see Citizen putting out more "GADA" style watches in Chronomaster collection.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ParkinNJ (Apr 23, 2008)

Rocket1991 said:


> Beautiful watch hand very distinctive style. Though i think without power reserve complication it would of been more balanced design. Glad to see Citizen putting out more "GADA" style watches in Chronomaster collection.


I’m conflicted on the power reserve; the dial design would certainly be much cleaner and more readable but it’s such a useful function on tracking the battery charge.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

ParkinNJ said:


> I’m conflicted on the power reserve; the dial design would certainly be much cleaner and more readable but it’s such a useful function on tracking the battery charge.


I like how it radiates quality and it looks very much tough opposite to dress style of regular chronmasters (though it is sports style of 60s).


----------



## Terra Citizen (Oct 26, 2021)

Tsuno Ti Ltd. Green


----------



## VinceWatch (Aug 7, 2012)

I have a few Citizen watches but this is easily my favorite. It is huge and thick but since it is Titanium it is not too hard to wear. If it was steel I would not want to wear it. I also really like the contrasting colors and finishes. I bought the 24mm titanium bracelet and adapter lugs from stevral / suppaparts for about $300. I think it was well worth it and it matches the watch body perfectly. It is very high quality like the watch and fits perfectly.


----------



## behnam (Jul 17, 2015)

Citizen diver Fugu









Sent from my S9+ using Tapatalk


----------



## bugi (May 2, 2010)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

I woke wearing this Attesa "Moon Gold" F950 CC4004-66P


----------



## Barbababa (Jan 6, 2019)

sticking to the vintage Digi-Ana theme. This 41-9516 from 1979


----------



## Vdubz (Dec 21, 2012)

One of these or maybe both. Yeah probably both lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sky21 (Feb 28, 2016)

JY8025-59E


----------



## ParkinNJ (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

This just landed on my desk. I had an older Aqualand that I gave away many years ago. It’s nice to have one in this condition.


----------



## sky21 (Feb 28, 2016)

hewesyourdaddy said:


> This just landed on my desk. I had an older Aqualand that I gave away many years ago. It’s nice to have one in this condition.
> 
> View attachment 16497451
> 
> View attachment 16497450


Love the beautiful orange dial on that one.


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

sky21 said:


> Love the beautiful orange dial on that one.


Thanks. It's very Doxa-like and will fit right in with my existing orange Doxa pieces.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Monday! Attesa F950 "Shadow of the Moon" CC4004-66E


----------



## Vdubz (Dec 21, 2012)

hewesyourdaddy said:


> This just landed on my desk. I had an older Aqualand that I gave away many years ago. It’s nice to have one in this condition.
> 
> View attachment 16497451
> 
> View attachment 16497450


Aqualand B740?
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to..._type=t&link_source=app[/URL]"]Aqualand B740?Have one I just want to send to a good home. Need some love but still works. Any interest?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terra Citizen (Oct 26, 2021)

Your photo of this retro-future watch sent me into a spiral and now I have an Ana-Digi Temp on the way.



Barbababa said:


> View attachment 16490814


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Vdubz said:


> Aqualand B740?
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to..._type=t&link_source=app[/URL]"]Aqualand B740?Have one I just want to send to a good home. Need some love but still works. Any interest?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can’t open the link… sending you a PM


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

hewesyourdaddy said:


> Can’t open the link… sending you a PM





Vdubz said:


> Aqualand B740?
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to..._type=t&link_source=app[/URL]"]Aqualand B740?Have one I just want to send to a good home. Need some love but still works. Any interest?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And I would be interested.


----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

Citizen Axiom 2 handed today…


----------



## Vdubz (Dec 21, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

NB1031-63L


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

I need to give this one more wrist time. Every time I put it on, I'm reminded how much I love the dial and how light the titanium is.
















Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

Citizen Brycen Chronograph


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## nuhobby (May 22, 2020)

Axelrod said:


> View attachment 16500116


That's actually one of the more attractive black watches I've seen!


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)

nuhobby said:


> That's actually one of the more attractive black watches I've seen!


Thanks nuhobby


----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

I think I’ve owned this Citizen close to 10 years! Still gets some wrist time every now and again!


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Sorry, but my Citizen's so plain and boring I couldn't be bothered to wear it so it kept getting lost all day.


----------



## Sullivanjt (Jan 29, 2019)

Citizen AQ4020-54X


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Luke Skywalker edition









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Mark Q (11 mo ago)




----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

Walt Disney World 50th anniversary citizen. Purchased in the Magic Kingdom back in October!


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Thursday! I woke wearing this 300M BN0088-03E


----------



## sky21 (Feb 28, 2016)

Happy St Patty’s Day!! Wearing the PMD56-2772


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

JR4045-57E


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

lume shot by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

Citizen Chronograph that I’ve had for many years!


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Going with this one today.


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

wrist view orange zulu by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Gatto (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Terra Citizen (Oct 26, 2021)

C3PO


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## 00110010000010011001 (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

AVATAR Tough by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

Promaster Diver


----------



## ElGhurafiy (Jun 30, 2021)

Good morning everyone 

I try my best not to wear this everyday. 

Citizen AV0060


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

BJ7111-86L


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

Stan Lee limited edition


----------



## sky21 (Feb 28, 2016)

WatchingClosely71 said:


> Stan Lee limited edition
> View attachment 16514831
> View attachment 16514832


Very cool, never seen that one before.


----------



## sky21 (Feb 28, 2016)

New purchase from Japan for today. Still need to set the date and time. PMD56-2864


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CC5005-68Z


----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

BM7251-53H


----------



## ParkinNJ (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Nighthawk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

wongthian2 said:


>


Reminds me of Avatar for some reason


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

AT2021-54E


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Q (11 mo ago)




----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

CB1060-00E


----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ti again.


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

ATD53-3091


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Fedev (Feb 22, 2021)

Still wearing my NY0040, been on my wrist every day for more than a month now.


----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

BN0150-28E


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CC4004-66P


----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

CB5848-57L


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## rmkather (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Tiribos Loving that "Moon Gold" f950


----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

BM6929-56L


----------



## jml9689 (10 mo ago)

Titanium Skyhawk


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CC9075-61E


----------



## nuhobby (May 22, 2020)

Here's quite an older one I got from eBay lately.
It used to have a rose-gold anodized bezel. That was so beat-up, that I sanded it down to stainless.
Also, upon a close inspection, the 'burrs' of the rose-gold hands and hour-markers were a bit noticeable. I think many many years of bright lume on this watch just slightly corroded the anodization on those adjacent dial pieces.
Anyway, the old beater shined up decently, has a sapphire crystal, and looks nice on a Cordura strap:


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Monday! Still loving this F990 Titanium Sky CC7014-63E (#260-500)


----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

AV0070-57L


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Vdubz (Dec 21, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Wizardskills (Sep 20, 2013)

My first Citizen. Love it!


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

AP1058-11L
It’s a Mickey Mouse Limited edition!


----------



## Vdubz (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## CarlJohanUW (10 mo ago)

Aqualand C028 Enzo on diy Swede Army pack strap.


----------



## rmkather (Dec 9, 2010)

nuhobby said:


> Here's quite an older one I got from eBay lately.
> It used to have a rose-gold anodized bezel. That was so beat-up, that I sanded it down to stainless.
> Also, upon a close inspection, the 'burrs' of the rose-gold hands and hour-markers were a bit noticeable. I think many many years of bright lume on this watch just slightly corroded the anodization on those adjacent dial pieces.
> Anyway, the old beater shined up decently, has a sapphire crystal, and looks nice on a Cordura strap:
> ...


Nice watch. I bought that model minus rose gold for my dad many years back.


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

JY8020-52E


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

BU2021-51L


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## CarlJohanUW (10 mo ago)

Aqualand C022 Tombstone diy strap.
_







_


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Mozjo33 (May 10, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Vdubz (Dec 21, 2012)

Just got my puffer in the mail and threw a strapcode on it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

AW0098-06L


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@CarlJohanUW Great pic Welcome to the forum


----------



## CarlJohanUW (10 mo ago)

aafanatic said:


> @CarlJohanUW Great pic Welcome to the forum


Thanks a lot. After a quick search not a lot of Aqualands here, that will change soon


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

